# FAURE - Elegie for Cello & PROKOFIEV - Symphony-Concerto in e



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Boston Symphony cellist Samuel Mayes performing the Prokofiev Symphony-Concerto in e minor, Op. 125, along with the Fauré Elegie, with Erich Leinsdorf conducting the BSO.

Samuel Mayes was principal cellist with the BSO, the Philadelphia Orch., and the Los Angeles Phil., between the years 1937-1973.

I downloaded this monaural concert from Squirrel's Nest and will be looking for recent performances of both works. The Faure is perfect for all you 'melancholists' (or maybe I'm the only one) who like works like Barber Violin Concerto 2nd mvmt, and Shostakovich 5th sym 3rd mvmt. The Faure is gorgeous and the Prokofiev is also a prize. I didn't know of their existence.

The Squirrel's Nest download is very, very good - Mayes' playing is eloquent yet, I feel, quite literal - by that I mean faithful to the score and generally a conservative reading, which is often the case with orchestral players who solo with their orchestras. I love this kind of playing - at its best it stays out of the way of the composer's concept and yet is a highly polished and 'in tune' performance!









Sam Mayes with wife AND stand partner in the BSO circa 1961.

LYNN HARRELL - FAURE ELEGIE


----------

